# Schwinn Paramount Tandem Cantilever Brake Conversions



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m planning to strip the paint off the 1975 Schwinn Paramount Tandem and repaint.
I will be removing existing cantilever brake lugs and silver soldering new René Herse Compass brake lugs and install the Compass brakes.
Also soldering rack lugs onto the front fork, for the rack.






						Brakes – Rene Herse Cycles
					






					www.renehersecycles.com


----------

